# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Internal Roller Door - Laundry in a Cupboard

## Geoffx-19

Hi renovate - This place is gold! :2thumbsup:  I've been lurking here for a while but never posted. So here is my first post - first of many I think.  :Tongue:  
I'm building a laundry in a cupboard that is off the hall. The laundry cupboard will be 1.7m x 1m deep. I've been thinking about the door. I like the concept of a roller door / shutter as it means we can leave it open a little bit at the bottom so the cat can use the kitty litter but google isn't really helping me with options. Does anyone here have experience with a full height internal roller door? Can anyone offer any suggestions on where to purchase? I'm located in Sydney.

----------


## Pitto

cant help you with the roller door, but if it proves to be too expensive, bifold doors work great. 
Just finished a project that had the laundry in the hallway and it was hidden with a set of 4 bifold doors, that had a 18mm shadow line
and they look great in a 2pac white finish. 
goodluck with your search, post up who you find, it would be handy for others.

----------


## Master Splinter

Possibly a roller tambour like they have in some domestic kitchens???  Other than that, you'd be looking at an industrial roller shutter thingy like they have in shops, which is likely to come in at industrial prices.

----------

